# ppp verbindung und routing

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe schwierigkeiten eine PPP Verbindung aufzubauen.

Ich starte wvdial und ich bekomme eine IP Adresse und die DNS Adressen.

Soweit so gut, dass klappt zu 100%.

Wenn ich route eingebe, dauert es etwas bis ich das routing angezeigt bekomme.

Meistens steht das routing ueber ppp0 nicht drin.

Auch wenn ich hier von Hand "route add default dev ppp0" eintrage bekomme ich keine

Verbindung hin.

Ich muss es meistens zwei drei mal versuche wvdial zu starten und "route add default dev ppp0"

eintragen bis ich eine Verbindung stehen habe.

Was laeuft bei mir schief?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## hurra

Wenn du `route -n` verwendest geht die Ausgabe schneller.

eventuell gibt `dmesg` Aufschluß, warum du mehrere Versuche brauchst?

----------

